# [ 2011 ] I love to snorkel, where should we go with II?



## kirbytravels (Jul 30, 2011)

We've snorkeled off private yacht in St Thomas, and St John, and also in Cozumel. So, that being said we're used to some really nice stuff. I'm looking for an II resort to exchange where we can find something comparable. I realize you most likely have to do an excursion,  but anyplace that has decent off shore would really be a plus. Any suggestions from you snorkler/divers?


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know how it compares with the other locales that  you listed but I thought snorkeling off the coast of the Big Island in Hawaii was fantastic.  There are so many places where you can just walk right in and see fish and giant sea turtles.  You can also take excursions to see the mantas and snorkel with the spinner dolphins.

Deb


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 30, 2011)

Marriott Frenchman's Cove, I've been amazed this summer a the amount and diversity of fish right off the resort beach as well as coral.  Significantly better than two years ago when I last went.

I'll try to post some pix later today in this thread.


----------



## kirbytravels (Jul 30, 2011)

OMG! my very first post and two responses right away! I'm so thrilled i joined this TUG!
Thank you!

When we were in St Thomas we did go to FC for the day, but it was to go to a pool. Never thought of snorkeling there. And I'll definately look into the Hawaii location. I know we'll get there someday.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to TUG. Grand Cayman has great diving and snorkeling. Morritts is right on the beach, but do a day trip to the West End and either snorkel off the beach there or go out with local Dive OP for the best snorkeling. Key Largo has excellent snorkling and diving. There it's all off shore so you will need to do a charter. The Bahamas also offer excellent snorkeling and diving.

Have a great time wherever you decide to go.

Suzanne


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 30, 2011)

Here is what I saw right off Marriott Frenchman's Cove beach:

http://www.photobucket.com/mfcfish

Enjoy:whoopie:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 30, 2011)

One of the best places to snorkel in Hawaii is directly in front of Westin Ka'anapali. There is a pretty big shore break there so it is important to watch the tides to decide what time of day to snorkel. You can snorkel south towards Black Rock (more turtles) or north to see more reef fish. 

I enjoy snorkeling there so much that I do not go to the expense of diving while in Hawaii.

And, welcome to TUG!

elaine


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Numismatist said:


> Marriott Frenchman's Cove, I've been amazed this summer a the amount and diversity of fish right off the resort beach as well as coral.  Significantly better than two years ago when I last went.
> 
> I'll try to post some pix later today in this thread.



I agree. The snorkeling is not bad at the Cove. We were there last March and saw many different kinds of fish, including a barracuda and a small squid among the coral to the right. Even though the beach isn't the greatest(small with rocky shoreline)the snorkeling makes up for it.


----------



## Numismatist (Jul 30, 2011)

SpikeMauler said:


> I agree. The snorkeling is not bad at the Cove. We were there last March and saw many different kinds of fish, including a barracuda and a small squid among the coral to the right. Even though the beach isn't the greatest(small with rocky shoreline)the snorkeling makes up for it.



Yes, I met the same barracuda almost every morning just checking out the guests at the shoreline 

Significant difference since two years ago, I wonder if now that construction has stopped, it's improved for the fish.


----------



## RumseyStreet (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd recommend:

* Belize:  Just got back, and the snorkeling at Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley was just amazing.  

* Caymans:  Very, very good.  Decent, but not spectacular, snorkeling off the beach by Morritt's and the Reef Resort, but great snorkeling on the West End and at Sting Ray City.

* St. Maarten:  Dawn Beach offers terrific snorkeling, as does Pinal Island on the northeast side of the island.


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Kirby travels,

I stumbled along a great site that rates a bunch of places for both diving and snorkelling from the shore.  Sorry I really am bad at linking but type in shore dive.com and I'm sure you will find it.  I was amazed that Aruba, Bonaire and Curacao had tons of shore dives.  The site often has pictures that show exactly where to park and where to snorkle or dive.  We will use the info on the site when we are in Hawaii this Christmas.

Joan


----------



## m61376 (Aug 3, 2011)

My hubbie has been very impressed with some of the snorkeling in Aruba as well.


----------



## borealrealty (Aug 4, 2011)

As RumseyStreet mentioned: St. Maarten has great diving spots at Dawn Beach, Grand Case and Pinel Island, and why you are on St. Maarten, why not have a day trip to Saba which is in all the diving magazines for amazing underwater imagery?


----------



## dms1709 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cayman Islands

Donna


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 5, 2011)

I had a nice and relaxing vacation a couple of years ago at Cozumel.  I thought the snorkeling was great, but don't have anything to compare it to.

Can anyone who has been to other places along with Cozumel provide any comparisons for me?  Don't want to hijack the OP's thread, but I think it relates to the original topic...  Thanks!


----------



## mecllap (Aug 14, 2011)

Cayman Islands reknown for snorkeling:  http://snorkelblog.tumblr.com/
Not sure what II properties would compare to a private yacht there, though.  It's a great place to learn diving also, if you're so inclined.

But definitely "decent off-shore snorkeling" as well as excursions (beyond decent, actually).  The islands aren't as scenic onshore as much of the Caribbean, or Hawaii -- but fun small things to check out, and people report good food (I cook in the timeshare).  It's a very safe place to go, altho rather expensive compared to some other islands.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I had a nice and relaxing vacation a couple of years ago at Cozumel.  I thought the snorkeling was great, but don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> Can anyone who has been to other places along with Cozumel provide any comparisons for me?  Don't want to hijack the OP's thread, but I think it relates to the original topic...  Thanks!



Cozumel is great all around snorkeling - reef fish, pretty coral, great formations. It is probably our favorite place to snorkel.

Honduras has pretty good snorkeling - good coral formations, less fish.

Maui is between the two - more fish than Honduras, less coral than Cozumel. The best thing about snorkeling in Hawaii is the sea turtles. I love to watch turtles. 

On my wish list are both Bonaire (which is considered THE best shore diving by many divers) and Curacao.

From friends, I have heard that Cayman is more expensive than Mexico and the snorkeling is not as good. I have not been there.

elaine


----------



## McFail (Aug 25, 2011)

The Big Island has great, easy access shore snorkeling. My fave so far for snorkeling out of Aruba, Curacao, Bahamas in a couple of places, St Lucia, St Martin, Kauai and Oahu. I'm a diver but typically prefer great snorkeling if I can get it. Check out shorediving dot com. It has a great list of sites with descriptions.


----------



## McFail (Aug 25, 2011)

Elaine,

We had some fantastic diviing in Curacao. Some great drift dives in the 30-50' range along walls. Some of my best dives.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 25, 2011)

RumseyStreet said:


> I'd recommend:
> 
> * Belize:  Just got back, and the snorkeling at Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley was just amazing.
> 
> ...



Interested in hearing more about your experiences at Belize.  We're headed there next Spring for 2 weeks and staying on Ambergris w/RCI exchanges.  Thought with the 2nd-largest barrier reef it ought to be good.

To the OP, we thought Cozumel was great, and saw some good stuff on the Big Island, and also on Aruba, believe it or not (but just at one place, I'll have to look up the name of the beach).


----------



## bobpark56 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Shore or Boat?*

I think you need to distinguish between shore snorkeling and snorkeling that requires hiring a boat.

For shore snorkeling, Curacao offers the best I have found. We were there for 18 days this summer, and I went snorkeling 18 times. The closer to the Kura Hulanda Lodge I got, the better the snorkeling. KHL is up towards the NW tip of Curacao. I also found good shore snorkeling towards the NW end of Aruba, entering at the north end of Palm Beach. It's a bit of a pain to get to, though, if you don't have a car, as it's a goodly hike from the end of the bus line. The small cove near the Point at Poipu on Kauai is also nice. I found my shorty wet suit helpful there, as the water is 10 degrees cooler than in the Caribbean. Yal-Ku and Xel-Ha near Playa del Carmen also rate highly, with Xel-Ha being especially good for novice snorkelers.

For snorkeling from a boat, I like Belize. Ambergris Caye & Caye Caulker are both fairly close to the reef, and boat rates are reasonable. Puerto Morelos and Akumal in Mexico are also good, as are several spots in St Lucia. Or you might try one of the week-long catamaran cruises such as those run by Festiva and Tradewinds. We did Festiva Sailing Vacations in St Vincent and the Grenadines and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 12, 2013)

*Glad to hear Hol Chan has good snorkling*



RumseyStreet said:


> I'd recommend:
> 
> * Belize:  Just got back, and the snorkeling at Hol Chan and Shark Ray Alley was just amazing.....



We're in the planning stages for a trip there in April/2014. My "little" sister is moving there next month. 

...Mark


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 12, 2013)

Numismatist said:


> Here is what I saw right off Marriott Frenchman's Cove beach:
> 
> http://www.photobucket.com/mfcfish
> 
> Enjoy:whoopie:


I was there for two weeks last fall.  
Snorkels 4-5 different times with turtles.....

Just love it!

Staying at Bluebeard's BeachClub for 2 weeks in January but I will be snorkeling over at the Marriott.


----------



## smileyface (Sep 13, 2013)

Very nice photos of your snorkelling! I have mostly snorkelled in Grand Cayman which is so accessible right off the beach at 7 Mile ......one year we followed a sea turtle. Also, the snorkelling at Trunk Bay was really good a few years ago.....the ferry ride from St.Thomas to St.John was lovely. 

I have been watching for an exchange to St.Thomas or St.John but have not had any luck. Do you have any advice? 



The best snorkel experience was at the Great Barrier Reef in 2012....we took a tour out of Cairns ....should I send the photo of the turtles there?


----------



## willowglener (Sep 13, 2013)

My two most memorable snorkeling spots are right outside of Westin Ka'anapali on Maui (snorkeled 4 times last week when there, tons of fish and turtles) and also a night snorkel cruise with manta rays on the Big Island.


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 13, 2013)

*Snorkle question for Ambergris Caye*



bobpark56 said:


> For snorkeling from a boat, I like Belize. Ambergris Caye



If you're staying on Ambergris Caye, do you still need the boat to get out where you can see some stuff?

...Mark


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 14, 2013)

KauaiMark said:


> If you're staying on Ambergris Caye, do you still need the boat to get out where you can see some stuff?
> 
> ...Mark



I'm not Bob, but DH & I spent 2 wks. on Ambergris April 2012.  All of our snorkeling was from a boat and it was excellent.  We were told snorkeling from shore is discouraged because of the boat traffic.  A couple of times, we did see a few people snorkeling under or very near the piers, but tour boat traffic can be busy there so it's probably not a good idea.

That said, there may have been good shore spots we were not aware of that were not in the path of boat traffic.  Also, it seemed there was a lot of sea weed close to shore, so that wasn't ideal, either.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2013)

St John...hands down!


----------



## willowglener (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe I just didn't have good luck. I wasn't all that impressed with snorkeling in St Thomas or St John.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 17, 2013)

*St John, if you can get it*

For shore snorkeling, the best I have found is a Waterlemon Cay in Leinster Bay on St John. Other St John bays can be good, too.

As one poster has said, the northwest bays on Curacao can be quite rewarding, and the closer you get to Kura Hulanda Lodge, the better it gets. Be aware that entering the waters here can be rather hard on your feet. It pays to have slippers to wear inside your fins.

For boat snorkeling, the Hol Chan Marine Reserve in Belize is hard to beat...and boat rides are cheap.


----------



## LouiseG (Sep 17, 2013)

Although we own at Morritt's in GC I have to say that the snorkeling is not nearly what it used to be since Ivan blew through.  We were in St. Kitts and in Dominica and in Antiqua last winter and the snorkeling there is outstanding.  Much better than GC OR USVI or Cozumel.  Whichever you choose, you will be happy with any of the recommended sites.  Enjoy!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 13, 2013)

LouiseG said:


> Although we own at Morritt's in GC I have to say that the snorkeling is not nearly what it used to be since Ivan blew through.  We were in St. Kitts and in Dominica and in Antiqua last winter and the snorkeling there is outstanding.  Much better than GC OR USVI or Cozumel.  Whichever you choose, you will be happy with any of the recommended sites.  Enjoy!



I just went to St Kitts a few weeks ago, I only snorkeled off the beach at the Marriott and then on Blue Water Safari day trip to Nevis where the snorkeling was off St Kitts.  
Can you recommend places to shore snorkel on St Kitts as we will be going back next fall.


----------

